Ask HN: Are you in the path of Hurricane Irma? What are you doing to prepare? - artsandsci
======
FlopV
Irma devastated St Thomas, my home while I was off island. My residence was
lucky but many are without homes, the roads are covered in debre including
live power lines. The hospital has been ruined. Streets flooded. The BVI is
just as bad. The island still has very little communication. It took 50+ hours
to hear from the people who bunkered at my house which happened to have a
concrete roof. The grid is down and it sounds like it will take months to get
it back up. Those who do have generators will most likely run out of fuel
soon. I've heard of only one operational gas station.

If anyone has any contacts that could help send supplies we have a few jets
leaving from NYC Monday. Solar generators, power walls, anything like that.

